# e-manage ultimate ga16det?



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

do you think i can run 12-14 pounds safely on a ga16det with a e-manage ultimate?


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Sure, with bigger injectors and proper tuning, I'm sure it's possible. When I got my tsi kit I bought a e-manage ultimate, but shortly after realized that was way more wiring and programing then I could handle so I sold it on ebay. I wouldn't suggest it unless you know your car very well.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

yeah i have a friend that has a dyno shop so he would be tunning it for me for real cheap


----------

